# Secluded House - November 2017



## mockingbird (Nov 17, 2017)

Secluded House​

​
I cant tell you how many times I have traveled around Norfolk this year, probably more than me going to the peak and lake districts, but I had a list rather long and some old houses to tick off.
One of many on a days exploring, thanks to Mikey  for throwing it my way, I would of used his codename, but I had one similar so Secluded house, will have to do nothing fancy here.

After parking up close by, it was all relatively relaxed and easy how some explores should be, cant say this was a disappointment as I often prefer places with less stuff inside, rather than packed places wondering where to point your camera, this one had tonnes of character and the furniture really made it.

So on with the photos, no history but someone did like chatting on the good old home phone ​





































































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## Electric (Nov 17, 2017)

Looks good Mockingbird.

I've got a retro phone just like that one, although my home doesn't look just like this one.


----------



## Potter (Nov 17, 2017)

Rather nice. I like that old phone. Was that the remains of a phone bill?


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 18, 2017)

Electric said:


> Looks good Mockingbird.
> 
> I've got a retro phone just like that one, although my home doesn't look just like this one.



The phone was ace but I did prefer the furniture just a bit more  cheers for the comment


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 18, 2017)

Potter said:


> Rather nice. I like that old phone. Was that the remains of a phone bill?



Yep lots an lots of phone bills about downstairs, thank you for the comment


----------



## stu8fish (Nov 18, 2017)

Love the sofa shots. Nicely done MB


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 19, 2017)

stu8fish said:


> Love the sofa shots. Nicely done MB



Thank you mate, I loved the sofa shots an I usually can't stand many of my photos


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 19, 2017)

Nicely done and glad you like it.evwn though it's simple and bare mist people love this one


----------



## HughieD (Nov 21, 2017)

Another fab set mate.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 26, 2017)

Clever first shot I like that! Cracking pic of the dead bird too!


----------



## smiler (Nov 27, 2017)

Nettles movin indoors, that's feckin cheating, Great set MB, enjoyed it Thanks


----------



## zeroid (Dec 3, 2017)

Loved the first fireplace shot and the sofa shots, good work.


----------

